# transmission swap



## 95ka24defan (May 17, 2005)

if i changed the ecu would the manumatic transmission from the 2.5l altimas bolt up to my 2.4l


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

pretty sure it wouldn't, buddy


----------

